# portland, indiana



## ZOOK (Jul 3, 2013)

How many of the cabe members going to this meet? It's the 20-24 of july? check it out vintage motorbike club it's a great meet and very laid back.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 3, 2013)

One of my favorite swap meets. I will be there.


----------



## Boris (Jul 3, 2013)

This is one meet that really makes me wish someone would hurry up and invent low cost molecular travel. I know how this wishing thing works, and if you don't wish for exactly what you want, you get some cockeyed form of your wish that makes you want to undo your wish. So I'd like the molecular travel to be the safe kind, where I arrive in the same condition that I left in. Anyway, I'll see you there, if they do.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll be there! One of the best meets around.....


----------



## vincev (Jul 3, 2013)

I will be there.Speaking of wishing.I wish Dave would stay in Portland and not even think of coming to Indiana.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 3, 2013)

Can I come Vince? Will they swap empty egg cartons for skiptooth chains?


----------



## vincev (Jul 3, 2013)

Come on down OR.They have a lot to see down there. I dont think ave would show up.He probably thinks we are talking about the Portland he lives at.KEEP WAITING DAVE<WE ARE ON OUR WAY!


----------



## vincev (Jul 3, 2013)

Dave and OR are still wanted men in Indiana.


----------



## vincev (Jul 4, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> This is one meet that really makes me wish someone would hurry up and invent low cost molecular travel. I know how this wishing thing works, and if you don't wish for exactly what you want, you get some cockeyed form of your wish that makes you want to undo your wish. So I'd like the molecular travel to be the safe kind, where I arrive in the same condition that I left in. Anyway, I'll see you there, if they do.




thia is when i really am happy  someone would not hurry up and invent low cost molecular travel.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 7, 2013)

For those attending Portland/Wausean meets, I would like to pick up some ROAD BIKES. PM me if you have any to sell.


----------



## carlalotta (Jul 8, 2013)

I know it runs 20-24 but when is everyone planning on getting there? I was toying with the idea of attending but I don't want to be late for the party


----------



## npence (Jul 8, 2013)

I will be there Friday night the 19th. Till Sunday night. I have heard people starting to camp the Monday before.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 8, 2013)

Just checked out the VMBC website and this was posted by the prez---

"Lastly, there are going to be some bands on the grounds July the 19th. I'm told a lot of deputies are going to be present to make sure things don't get out of hand. Be prepared for lots of noise! "

Theres a lot of events that go on at the fairgrounds and I have no idea what kind of bands are playing or why, but sounds like they expect some hellraisen???
So I will definately be there Friday as not to miss the fun!!  LOL


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 8, 2013)

*Portland*

Ill be there the 19 th


----------



## ZOOK (Jul 9, 2013)

*portland*

Shooting for monday afternoon. hope to see other cabe members there.


----------



## 55tbird (Jul 9, 2013)

*I'll be there*

I plan on attending Friday morning the 19th thru Saturday afternoon. Looking forward to seeing some CABE friends.  Mike


----------



## Boris (Jul 17, 2013)

*Here it comes!*

I hope all that are attending have a GREAT time! I hope that you bring home plenty of the good stuff and plenty of photos to share here (Simplex included).


----------



## Iverider (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm going Saturday. I'll take some pics! 

Should be fun. Hopefully I don't find anything I want to buy. I need subfloor, 2x6s, tile, bathroom fixtures, trim, etc. etc. etc.

Shoulda bought a 40x100 pole barn instead of a 150 year old bank building I guess.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 17, 2013)

Nothing better than repurposing old commercial buildings into dwellings!
You can put your rare bicycles in the vault.
I would love to do that.


----------



## bike (Jul 17, 2013)

*Just spoke with someone on the phone*

they are there! I wish I was!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2013)

bike said:


> they are there! I wish I was!




Paul, luv ya, but what's with you and monkey's?


----------



## Krateness (Jul 17, 2013)

Hoping the rain they are calling for Saturday gets waived off fairly soon or atleast pushed back. It would figure the only day I care about it not raining is the day it is scheduled to do so...


----------



## bike (Jul 17, 2013)

*awww*



bricycle said:


> Paul, luv ya, but what's with you and monkey's?




just monkeyn aroun..


----------



## gwad1970 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll be there Saturday or Sunday depending on the weather! Hope to find some good stuff for the his and hers Iver johnsons....Long shot but I do love the hunt!


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 18, 2013)

Will it be a waste of my time if I make the road trip to attend on Tuesday??????????


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 18, 2013)

*Portland*

Ill see you fri morning


----------



## JOEL (Jul 18, 2013)

Sitting here with Flat Tire tonight. Maybe 100 vendors already. Come on out!!!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 19, 2013)

See y'all Saturday.




JOEL said:


> Sitting here with Flat Tire tonight. Maybe 100 vendors already. Come on out!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 21, 2013)

Just got home and all worn out......Great Time! Carlalotta brought her Evinrude was sure nice to see it up close....WOW....sold 4 bikes and brought home 6 and a bunch of other stuff.....super big meet, they announced there were folks from 34 states, Puerto Rico and Australia.....Hung out with Joel, Zook, Nate, Jim T.,, Chester the Monark Man, Sam and others I cant remember all cause my brain was fried from the 90 plus heat man it was hot! Friend of mine rolled in with a 1924 original Indian motocycle with a sidecar and give me and Joel a nice ride all around the meet....what a gas!!! I'll post some pics later!


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds like a great show... Sill planning on making the road trip on Tuesday....


----------



## bike (Jul 21, 2013)

*Where are the pictures!!!*

Wausion? Mid ohio???


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2013)

Where R da pics???????


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2013)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 22, 2013)

If there ain't pictures, it didn't happen...
Chris


----------



## npence (Jul 22, 2013)

It happened I was just to busy shopping to take pictures.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 22, 2013)

Nope, it didnt happen, I made it all up.....hahahehe


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 22, 2013)

My computers acting up but heres a couple, Joel has more, I took some others but mostly just to show how big the meet was....I'll get a couple more up.......

I picked up the Morrow parts cabinet and 10 speed Schwinn to bring home as a rider,

Then a very rare girls cycle truck......yuk yuk

And a happy dude hauling a Dayton!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 22, 2013)

Heres some more rows of venders, this place is big! The bikes that showed up for sale were Monarchs, Phantoms, Elgins, etc - not really any high end bikes for sale but thats a rarity these days, but parts galore and scooters. Found an Indian bicycle in a trailer, never came out, close to me so I'm checking it out in a few days.


----------



## Lipstick-n-Wrenches (Jul 22, 2013)

Had a great time at Portland!!! Lots of great bicycle collectors with some great bikes! Got to meet some awesome people and made some new friends. The highlight for me....being able to meet another Caber and bicycle gal that owns an Evinrude like me. We are the Evinrude chics!! I love this hobby and all the people associated with it! Good times!


----------



## Lipstick-n-Wrenches (Jul 22, 2013)

The is a little 24 inch Excelsior bicycle that a friend bought at the show! It is in original condition and in GREAT shape!!! Sorry for the night time picture but I only got to see it late last night!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 22, 2013)

I like the way the show and the vendors are among all those trees.
This make me feel good.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2013)

Lipstick-n-Wrenches said:


> Had a great time at Portland!!! Lots of great bicycle collectors with some great bikes! Got to meet some awesome people and made some new friends. The highlight for me....being able to meet another Caber and bicycle gal that owns an Evinrude like me. We are the Evinrude chics!! I love this hobby and all the people associated with it! Good times!




Nice 'rude


----------



## Lipstick-n-Wrenches (Jul 22, 2013)

Pretty and Patina! Great show....I was happy to be able to feed my addiction!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2013)

vincev said:


> I will be there.Speaking of wishing.I wish Dave would stay in Portland and not even think of coming to Indiana.




....Indiana want's me.... Lord I can't go back there!


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 22, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ....Indiana want's me.... Lord I can't go back there!




Why? Hasn't the statute of limitations run out yet?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> Why? Hasn't the statute of limitations run out yet?




Shhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Lipstick-n-Wrenches (Jul 22, 2013)

This was at Portland also....very cool and unique. Same gal (carlalotta) that owns the red Evinrude has this....

Thanks for letting me video tape!!!!

Check it out....
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151543865488596&set=vb.250723903595&type=2&theater


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 22, 2013)

Heres some nice items in back of a truck.....and if you wanted a RED Cushman this guy had a row!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 22, 2013)

Everything about the Featherstone is gorgeous! The rims were true, the tires were perky.

I had no idea who Carlalotta was and didn't formally introduce myself (Guy with the straw hat) but what a collection! I don't really love Evinrudes, but the Featherstone...PERFECT














Fulfill your jones for Portland photos here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157634753931324/


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 22, 2013)

More pics.......never know whats gonna show up at this meet! And these were from Wednesday, 3 days before the official start of the show.......believe it or not they actually welcome folks to come early, and lots of folks bring the entire family and kids and just make a vacation of the meet, lots of spots with electric, food venders, breakfast and 2 places to get ICE CREAM! Dang I'm lookin forward to next year already!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2013)

ok, what's the purpose of the triangular drive??? ala sproc-o-matic?


----------



## Iverider (Jul 22, 2013)

*There's Indians!*












1917 was basically a project bike. The owner said he had the correct fork (not on the bike) and that he was planning on putting it back together at one time, but lost interest and didn't want to take it home with him. I wonder who bought it?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Everything about the Featherstone is gorgeous! The rims were true, the tires were perky.
> 
> I had no idea who Carlalotta was and didn't formally introduce myself (Guy with the straw hat) but what a collection! I don't really love Evinrudes, but the Featherstone...PERFECT
> 
> ...




Awesome pics!!!!! I LOVE the dog pic!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 22, 2013)

I imagine it was because their machine shop sucked at drilling holes! The rear cog was way off center!



[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/9346475406/[/video]


I think it was supposed to have the same effect as the ovalized chainrings by removing the "dead spot" in the pedal stroke.





bricycle said:


> ok, what's the purpose of the triangular drive??? ala sproc-o-matic?


----------



## Iverider (Jul 22, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Awesome pics!!!!! I LOVE the dog pic!




Yeah, that poor dog was soaked! We arrived Saturday and the sky opened up for a good hour. Then it drizzled for awhile before the sun came out and dried up pretty much everything.

Definitely a great time! Didn't see any Elgin motors though


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Yeah, that poor dog was soaked! We arrived Saturday and the sky opened up for a good hour. Then it drizzled for awhile before the sun came out and dried up pretty much everything.
> 
> Definitely a great time! Didn't see any Elgin motors though




thanks for l@@k'n tho.....


----------



## JOEL (Jul 23, 2013)

The rear sprocket of the Featherstone is off center to take up the slack from the triangular sprocket. Definitely the most unusual feature I have seen on a bike. I wonder if it was intended to have a Biopace-like effect. Anyone seen an ad for this model?

Great to meet Carlalotta and her dad. I assume that was Lipstick & Wrenches out in the field with the other Evenrude (yes, there were TWO at this meet).

To see and touch these rare antiques is well worth the 8 hour drive. Thanks for bringing them out !!!


----------



## carlalotta (Jul 23, 2013)

This was my second Portland swap meet but my first time bringing any bikes to show or sell. It was great to meet so many fellow Cabers! Everyone was very friendly and it was a wonderful atmosphere. On the way home, my dad and I decided that we will be back next year with the bigger trailer this time! Hope to see JOEL, Lipstick-n-Wrenches, Flat Tire and everyone else next year!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 23, 2013)

I know  I was only kidding about the bad machining.



JOEL said:


> The rear sprocket of the Featherstone is off center to take up the slack from the triangular sprocket. Definitely the most unusual feature I have seen on a bike. I wonder if it was intended to have a Biopace-like effect. Anyone seen an ad for this model?
> 
> Great to meet Carlalotta and her dad. I assume that was Lipstick & Wrenches out in the field with the other Evenrude (yes, there were TWO at this meet).
> 
> To see and touch these rare antiques is well worth the 8 hour drive. Thanks for bringing them out !!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 23, 2013)

Is this swap worth going to instead of the Spring MLC swap?
I don't think I could swing heading to the Midwest twice in the same year and would like to try something different the next, especially with a couple of ice cream vendors on site.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Is this swap worth going to instead of the Spring MLC swap?
> I don't think I could swing heading to the Midwest twice in the same year and would like to try something different the next, especially with a couple of ice cream vendors on site.
> Chris




....can't do both? good, more for me!!!! (jest kidd'n).


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 24, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Is this swap worth going to instead of the Spring MLC swap?
> I don't think I could swing heading to the Midwest twice in the same year and would like to try something different the next, especially with a couple of ice cream vendors on site.
> Chris




Thats a tough call......I guess it would depend on why you go to swaps, buy? sell? both?....I do better selling at  Portland, and finding nice parts, but ML is better for finding a nice original bike IMO. The thing with ML is its small enough that you can usuallly see what rolls in, and have a chance to buy, Portland is so darn big a trailer of bikes/parts could roll in, sell, and you'd never know unless you were close. Heck it might be 1/2 mile away! So you have to really hit it hard at Portland if you want to get 'lucky'.....I walk (lookin for stuff) more in one morning at Portland than I do at ML the entire meet. Venders roll in every day for 5 days straight. But if I had to choose just one, it would be Portland.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 24, 2013)

*Swaps*

Spring mem lane- was giant this year. I only spent 1 day at Portland. I was there fri and it seemed that it was picked clean. My pick is mem lane Ann Arbor easy,in a smaller area and there wasn't 100 Asian mopeds flying around everywhere.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2013)

I asked the question because I have been to the Spring MLC swap 3 years in a row and have purchased 0 bicycles and honestly not many seen I would have wanted to purchase.
The good stuff seems presold and moves from one trailer to the other and other good stuff is dangled out there at high "I don't really want to sell, but if you pay big money then I will" prices.
That and the biggest issue I have with MLC is good stuff that is sold well before I can make the journey and I ain't hanging around for 5 days to score something or that I can make money on at my table.
I don't know what's in IN besides little pink houses (for you and me), but the scenery at Portland looked nice and the weather as well as compared to a muddy field in April in which I am shivering and can see me breath in the morning.
Chris


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 24, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I asked the question because I have been to the Spring MLC swap 3 years in a row and have purchased 0 bicycles and honestly not many seen I would have wanted to purchase.
> The good stuff seems presold and moves from one trailer to the other and other good stuff is dangled out there at high "I don't really want to sell, but if you pay big money then I will" prices.
> That and the biggest issue I have with MLC is good stuff that is sold well before I can make the journey and I ain't hanging around for 5 days to score something or that I can make money on at my table....
> 
> Chris




Chris, You are the only guy I know who makes me feel OK about missing memory lane each year....  

Or wait -  is this a ruse to discourage other like-minded buyers from showing up?  :eek:


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Spring mem lane- was giant this year. I only spent 1 day at Portland. I was there fri and it seemed that it was picked clean. My pick is mem lane Ann Arbor easy,in a smaller area and there wasn't 100 Asian mopeds flying around everywhere.




I love the smell of Asian Moped exhaust fumes in the morning


----------



## Iverider (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know about Friday, but people were still showing up Saturday with trailer loads while others were leaving. Kind of a weird dynamic. I don't know if I saw a single Cushman running about. They seemed to be lined up parked for the most part. The Salsbury Scooters were awesome though, and I saw a number of balloon tire bikes that weren't out of line in price and looked relatively decent. Nothing I really wanted though except for a couple of early 1900s bikes and a 1917 Indian that was kind of a collection of parts more than a bike.

Despite the rain early Saturday it turned out to be a nice day!




Oldnut said:


> Spring mem lane- was giant this year. I only spent 1 day at Portland. I was there fri and it seemed that it was picked clean. My pick is mem lane Ann Arbor easy,in a smaller area and there wasn't 100 Asian mopeds flying around everywhere.


----------



## ZOOK (Jul 26, 2013)

*portland*

I have been going for about 21 years and it is still my all time favorite.  You can see a variety of things from yesteryear. Enjoyed meeting other cabe members. Seemed to be fresh loads coming in daily. 10 days and 11 new bikes later!


----------

